# power for kickdown switch on tranny



## wmyoung44 (Mar 22, 2014)

My kickdown is not working. I put in a new switch at the tranny and verified that with 12 volts at the switch the selonoid is working. I have only one wire at the tranny orange with a black stripe. I have 3 wires on the gas peddle switch, 2 green ganged together and one orange. I have traced the wire from the tranny to under the dash where I lose it in a big wire bundle and the 3 wires from the gas peddle end up in the same bundle. I do not get any power to the tranny switch when I activate the switch on the gas peddle. So any help on the theory on how the wires on the gas peddle activate the one wire on the tranny would help. I do get 12 volts across the wires on the gas peddle. It is on a 1967 GTO stock TH400


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Are you reading 12 volts at one of the connectors on the gas pedal switch? You should have 2 orange wires connected, one goes to the fuse block and the other routes to the kick down solenoid on the transmission. 

Here are images of the wiring diagrams for the kick-down circuit;


----------



## wmyoung44 (Mar 22, 2014)

*thanks 05GTO*

Thank you for the diagrams. I am not sure what year they are from but my wiring is not the same. Mine is a 1967. The wire from the tranny switch is the same but my switch on the peddle has 2 green not orange wires ganged together and only one orange wire. That is where I am a little stumped. I will see if I am getting juice on the engine side of connection and verify power to the switch again. where I am really confused is what the second green wire is for and where it goes as only one wire in and one out on the peddle switch even if one is green and not orange as shown in you drawing. I have also found on black wire that is near the brake booster that has a push on connection and a round boot that I do not know where it goes also, so if it sounds familiar let me know. Bill


----------



## Helper (9 mo ago)

wmyoung44 said:


> My kickdown is not working. I put in a new switch at the tranny and verified that with 12 volts at the switch the selonoid is working. I have only one wire at the tranny orange with a black stripe. I have 3 wires on the gas peddle switch, 2 green ganged together and one orange. I have traced the wire from the tranny to under the dash where I lose it in a big wire bundle and the 3 wires from the gas peddle end up in the same bundle. I do not get any power to the tranny switch when I activate the switch on the gas peddle. So any help on the theory on how the wires on the gas peddle activate the one wire on the tranny would help. I do get 12 volts across the wires on the gas peddle. It is on a 1967 GTO stock TH400


----------



## Helper (9 mo ago)

The orange wire coming out of the kick down pulley cable box is the wire you need to connect to the transmission. Orange. In the middle of it. I also have the same problem.


----------

